# Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, and Ch Ching



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

I know these are the Fox Farms High Powered blooms nutes and when I bloom I was wandering if these are something a newbie should attempt to use.

I have the Grow big, Tiger Bloom, and big bloom which I am using in Veg. Should I continue to use these, and add the other three, or switch to the other three, or not attemot to use these at all?

I know I will probably get a bigger yield and everything using these...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

i started useing o.s, b.b, c.c. on last grow w/o liquid parts & didn't really see a difference in yeild. this grow im going 2b useing all 6 parts still in veg right now. imo they are designed to work together. found that some white strains are touchy 2 full strength, but bubblelicious i know will take what you give her.


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok I typed tiger bloom into google clicked on the first result this is what I found.



> Use at first sign of flowering and all the way through harvest. Mix 2 tsp. Tiger Bloom per gallon of water.



hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatural/images/ff-feed-soil.pdf
This is a link to FoxFarm Soil Systems Feeding Schedule

hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatural/images/ff-feed-hydro.pdf
This is a link to FoxFarm Hydroponic Systems Feeding Schedule

Looks like you shouldn't be using Tiger Bloom until your plants have gone into flower.

Next I typed Grow Big into google and tada look at what popped up.
The very first link gave me links to the same Fox Farm feeding schedules. So I opened one and took a quick look. 30 seconds later I'm back and have found out that if I were growing with big bloom in soil I would use it through the entire veg cycle and then only on weeks 3 and 4 while flowering.

Next guess what I did, yup thats right I typed big bloom into google.  Very first link again and again it points me to the same information (maybe I should read this it sounds important I'll be back in a minute) Ok back literally this took me 38 seconds I timed it.  Took me longer to find a watch to time it.  Big Bloom gets fed to the plant at a rate of 2 tbls / gallon for veg and half that for flower.  There is also all kinds of neat info that says you should only feed them every other watering, keep your ph around 6.3 etc etc.  Did none of your nutrients come with instructions?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

wow... you are a talented guy!!!!!

anyone? anyone?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what I hate....People that answer posts without reading the questions....

Yes I know what the instructions say and how it reccomends feeding but guess what? You didnt do your homework properly... The nutrient schedule is at full strength and nowhere does it say start at 1/4 strength and then gradually increse, as has been reccomended by senior growers here.....Guess what? I got that information by asking questions....pretty cool huh? welll when someone answer intelligently it is.....

I have been using those three (big bloom, tiger bloom, and grow big) according to reccomendations from those here....Guess what? its been working!! Imagine that? a forumn intended to help people is actually helping people.

So now in order to keep up my good luck, I asked a question on wether I should stay away from something that may be too powerful for a newbie......and you answered like that??? Shame oin you for not keeping within the spirit of the MP forumn....

So anyone have anything constructive to say about my original question?


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

1/2 or 1/4 strength is recommended only for the first week or so of the plants veg cycle.  After that follow the manufactures instructions.  They invented the stuff and therefore most likely know the best way to do it.  I did read and answer your question and I'm not being a ****.  I was literally telling you how long it took me to find the information you asked for.  I'm not trying to start a fight.  Lets look at your question.

I know these are the Fox Farms High Powered blooms nutes and when I bloom I was wandering if these are something a newbie should attempt to use.

Yes follow the instructions on the bottle and you can't go wrong.

I have the Grow big, Tiger Bloom, and big bloom which I am using in Veg. Should I continue to use these, and add the other three, or switch to the other three, or not attemot to use these at all?

This tells me you are using the three nutrients mentioned and are in your veg cycle.  If you read my answer I tell you that according to the manufacturer you should not be using one and that all three have specific times and amounts that are to be used.  Secondly what other three are you talking about adding I am now confused.

I know I will probably get a bigger yield and everything using these...

How else should I answer your post?  Please enlighten me on what it was you meant to say because I've read everything you did say.  I'm seriously trying to help here and teaching people to search before asking questions that can easily be answered by the instructions that came with the products they are using or asking google are both skills that will really come in handy down the road.

Shame on me for trying to help.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

I know these are the Fox Farms High Powered blooms nutes and when I bloom I was wandering if these are something a newbie should attempt to use.

Yes follow the instructions on the bottle and you can't go wrong.

If I follow the instructions on the bottle I will probably burn my plants to smitherenes.... According to growers here should start at 1/4 or 1/8 first and work your way up as far as the plants will let you....Bad Advice #1

I have the Grow big, Tiger Bloom, and big bloom which I am using in Veg. Should I continue to use these, and add the other three, or switch to the other three, or not attemot to use these at all?

This tells me you are using the three nutrients mentioned and are in your veg cycle. If you read my answer I tell you that according to the manufacturer you should not be using one and that all three have specific times and amounts that are to be used. Secondly what other three are you talking about adding I am now confused.

No this tells you that I already am feeding the three metioned nutrients, and should I add or change to the BB,OS,CC for flowering. The three I have are fine for flowering but the High Powered stuff(BB,OS,CC) can be used also, but can be used not at all as well....

I know I will probably get a bigger yield and everything using these...

(BB,CC,OS)

I would hope you understand that the instructions on the bottle are fine but there a tried and true ways that have been used with these products that tend to work very well,,,,and they are not ON the bottle...They are known by people who have been there done that.... 

To be honest why would anyone join a forumn to learn to grow MJ and then use google to find the answers? I dont understand why your answer to questions in this forumn are "GO GOOGLE OR READ THE BOTTLE". Why are you here, you odvoiusly already know everything there is to know about growing MJ, and you want people to go search for the answsers themselves instead of offering advice so why are you here?

I was under the impression that this is a forumn for TEACHING people to grow MJ. I have looked at alot of your posts and they tell people the same thing...Go search for the answer....  You are defeating the purpose of this forumn as a whole. I would rather you save the time of telling people to go find the answers themselves or read some instructions on some bottle and just let those that are here to TEACH - TEACH, and those that are here to learn - LEARN....

Its true alot of answers can be found by looking and searching but thats not what a forumn is... Who cares that the answer is out there? People have 300 different ways to ask the same question....

Okay Ive said my peace......


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

We need A big fatty bowl to smoke buddies.lol... It's Sunday Smoke til ya drop .lol


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

KGB, you have a smoking problem....lol


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Wrong these forums are here to further our knowledge and understanding of growing marijuana and to help others along the way.  When the forum becomes filled with the same posts about questions that are easily answered with a simple search than all that accomplishes is making the actual helpful information and well thought and researched questions get lost in the crowd.  When you were in highschool and you were assigned a book report, did you have to read the book yourself, then develope ideas and thoughts on your own as to what it all meant and then write the report to be graded and corrected by the teacher or did the teacher assign the report, then read the book for you, tell you what it was about, write your report and hand you correct answer?  If you are never weened from the bottle how will you ever learn to feed yourself?  Why so hostile?  I thought we went through this already.  Honestly I am trying to help you.  Lots of times I do answer that the person can find the answer on the forums or in google with a quick search because its the truth and it will help remove some of the clutter from these forums.  I have read and reread your posts and still don't understand what you are trying to ask.  

It still reads as though you are already using the three nutrients mentioned then you assume that I should know what 3 nutrients you are switching to.  I just realized (and I've read the thread 4 times now start to finish) that maybe you are refering to the nutrients in the subject line of your question.  How am I supposed to know that?  My answer remains the same, follow the instructions.


----------



## tankdogster (Aug 17, 2008)

These two don't seem to play well together  . I know it all in fun and as always I learn allot from this site. Good questions and lot of good answers.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats the dumbest thing I have ever heard.....

A forum is described as "A medium of open discussion or voicing of ideas"

That does not sound like what you are trying to make this forumn...That defination implies that people are openly discussing topics and voicing opinions....Not telling everyone to look it up...

If what you want people to do is use this "forum" as a reference book instead then its not really a forum...A reference book is something you can look through to find the answers...in case you didnt know... And that my friend is what you are wanting this forumn to be...

Forums are full of clutter, or what you would call "clutter" but I call them Ideas and questions answered by people who want to learn and experince new things. Who are you to decide whats clutter and whats not? To me you are no better than the people outlawing marijuana, trying to decide what is readable and discussable on this forum....How dare you try to come to an open forum and dictate what can be discussed in length and what has to be given the short stop....go look it up answer....

This has ticked me off beyond belief... Free thinking individuals being told what is discussable and what is not on an open FORUM....You really suck dude!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> KGB, you have a smoking problem....lol


 
Nope ya just being nice!! I have a oz of pink maui why.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

tankdogster said:
			
		

> These two don't seem to play well together  . I know it all in fun and as always I learn allot from this site. Good questions and lot of good answers.


 
I agree thats why mention the SMOKE...lol


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

and by the way tater... Thanks for making this thread totally useless...

Guess I wont get my answer oin this one.....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> i started useing o.s, b.b, c.c. on last grow w/o liquid parts & didn't really see a difference in yeild. this grow im going 2b useing all 6 parts still in veg right now. imo they are designed to work together. found that some white strains are touchy 2 full strength, but bubblelicious i know will take what you give her.


i thought this was answering your question? yes use all 6 components. & as far as .25,.5, or full strength, you should start off @ .25 & work your way up to full after few weeks. increase til you see slight burn on tips & back off a hair & you know your plants are getting max nutes. i water twice a week. 6" pots 2.5 cups of water per. first nutes then second plain r.o. 2nd week nutes then plain water.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

as far as this tater guy on my threads & on all threads ive seen him on hes been straight to his point & brash. just take him w/ a grain of salt...shot o tequila & lemon. he did do a good job on picking a suiting avatar to his character. he likes pushing noobs to breaking point.:hitchair: :argue: :rant: he needs a valium & a vap hit!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

OOPSA...sorry Doc... All this crap on this thread and I didnt even realize you answered my question..... Thanks for the info DOC....


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Not once have I ever told you what you can and can't discuss thats up to the mods of the forum.  I have never tried to limit or impede your knowledge or discussion.  I have on the other hand offered advice with a straight to the point attitude.  I'm not attacking you so why are you attacking me.  The ability to research and learn on your own without someone guiding your every step is an invaluable skill and I won't stop trying to impart that on people.  You are wrong believeing that this is an open forum, its not, its a moderated forum with rules and regulations and certain things are expected of people posting questions.  Do you believe that all these posts are archived and kept for a reason or just for fun.  They are archived so that you can search the forums and answer your own questions gain a working knowledge of what it is you are researching and then come and ask intelligent questions.  

Why are you so upset and hostile?  Tell you what I'll personally spend the next week following your posts and show you step by step how to research and find the answer yourself, maybe it will serve as a kind of how to for those that are interested on how to search and quickly and efficiently find your own answers to questions that are repeatedly asked and answered on these forums.  These are skills everyone needs.  Maybe I will even write up a little how to should cut down on the amount of spam (because thats what asking the same question again and again is) in the forum.  Good luck with your grow man.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

First off.... can you point me to the line in the rules and regulations where it says if the question has already been asked your not allowed to ask it again or you will be told to go look it up youself? I cant seem to find it....as you have pointed out that there are rules and regulations....Also  if your not a MOD how is your job to clean up the forum? Is it because you know more than everyone here?

Ill tell you what,,,, instead of acting like an *** and treating me as if i was your kid,, Ill keep getting answers from people that want to help as I have to this point....You just bypass my posts as "clutter" on the forum...

You need to check your defination of spam before lableing every question that has already been asked as spam....People might take offense to that,,,,

No problems that way...... 

By the way so far I have counted 97 times that you have told people to go look up stuff themselves,instead of helping them, and 90 times were very brash or downright rude,  and im not even a quarter through your posts. You seem to have little to offer constructively so please just pass up my posts...thank you....

To others on this forum please accept my apology for this thread. We seem to have gotten off to a meaningless post....

MODS: please close this thread as to not make any more "Clutter" On the forum......


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

It appears I have a fan.


----------



## tankdogster (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! I thought you could ask questions here and open a dialog with others & learn new methods from a wide swath of growers. I will definitely think twice before posting any spam here with my dumb questions. does anybody know of another forum out there that is only policed by the MOD's? 

BTW-sometimes there is something cool about seeing a newby ask a dumb question and get pointed in the right direction. I also like it when you see them later start posting pics of their garden that they have created on their own with the advice from of the helpful Senior Members here. Stay happy everybody and Google first then don't ask.


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

Peaceeace:& Love:heart: guys dont let the flame demons :evil::evil: infect you with unease and hate :hitchair:. For that leads to the dark side of the force and when you turn to the dark side of the force your plants will wither and die :shocked:. in the immortal words of everyone's favorite immortal Connor MacLeod "You only have one life! If you value it, go home!"


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 17, 2008)

warning:  do not try to match the PPM on FOXFARMS feeding schedule.

Its PPM is multiplied by .7 of the EC.
Most people use the multiple of .5 of the EC.

So the PPM range is 1/2 of what EC is on the feeding schedule.

goodluck


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> It appears I have a fan.


is it oscilating?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2008)

I have used all six products in my soil grow. I have been following the feeding schedules. I only use soluable every other feeding and use the main ferts every feeding. No burn yet.


Soil Guide






Hydro Guide


----------



## andy52 (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah i use the main 3,just yesterday bought the cha ching.but i use the full schedule also.worked my way up tp full dose.works good too


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 17, 2008)

I have "learned" many many things on this forum, like how to take a seed and make my meds. I just learned that people will argue on a "pot" forum(me) ,hmmm. I rely on both ways being disputed on this thread. I am lucky because I have been reading past threads on nutes and following new ones because I had some feeding ????'S. I actually use all fox f stuff so this is grreat. Alot of people (me) will not answer if they don't know the answer(duh) but everyone(me) will ask or can ask a dumb ? first without any research, on the forum or google. They (noobs,me) just want a quick answer which is good in the case of growing mj.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 17, 2008)

I use all of the FF products according to the recomendation on the feeding chart and have not had any burns or the such.


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats because if they recommended it on the bottle and all these people then bought it and burned their plants they would most likely quickly go out of business.  When in doubt read the manual lol.  Or RTFM as they like to say in the computer world.


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Aug 17, 2008)

whew...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

Now see was that hard?

Ive got at least 5 people that have answered my question...

BBB...MUch thanks on the feeding schedules and letting me know how you feed your plants. I have seen your grows and will definately follow your advice....... I have the feeding schedules posted in my growroom.

So that fact that I can use all 6 nutes is what I was looking for.....Thanks everyone for thier input....


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Now see was that hard?
> 
> Ive got at least 5 people that have answered my question...
> 
> ...


 
Hey buddy I was just being kind buddy thats it... I hope I didn't offend you or anyone else ... I wish I coulda help ya but I am new at this growing my self...  Any ways if I did I opologized buddy.. Good night.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 17, 2008)

no probs here kgb.....youve been very helpful...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> no probs here kgb.....youve been very helpful...


Thanks buddy... Have a relaxing night... I'll smoke a bowl for ya & Tater...


----------



## Tater (Aug 17, 2008)

Man if you had looked at the links I posted they had that exact same information in it.  Did you even click the links?  I don't get it.


----------



## ms4ms (Aug 18, 2008)

of really freaking people out I have a dumb question for the bandit or anyone who cares to answer. I to follow the bottles advice when mixing the food. The ? I have had and never really answered is how much FOOD(water,nutes) do you give your plants. As in do you feed in quarts, ounces, gallons and how often. The snow white I have now is getting fed daily and seems to love it.I feed her about a  1/4 gal.I know it has to do with your pot size and I use 10" pots for the most part. I fed my lr2's every other day and I have always wondered if I under fed them.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2008)

From looking at this thread, i am thinking i am underfeeding my plants...and i was just following the directions as i read them on the bottles.....just feeding weekly as recomended on the bottle.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

If You Are Just Going To A Jack As S . Why Are You Bothering This Thread. I Was Interested In Chronics Question Too. Since Im New And This Is My First Grow, I Too Am Planing On Using O.s.,b.b., & C-c. So Any Pertinent Info Would Have Helped, All You Did Was Talk Smack. Quit Trying To Play Daddy To Every1.

Why Is This A Forum Sight ?, So People Can Ask Question's And Discuss There View's And Insight's. I Get Sick Of All You Buttheads That Think Just Because You Can Surf, You Know It All. Anyone Can Read A Book Or Instuctions , The Key Is How It Gets Interpreted, And Everybody Does That Different.

Sorry Guy's, Im In My 3rd Week Of Veg Right Now Using Earth Juice 3 Part ANd My Girls Are Doing Pretty Good. I, Too Am A Rookie. From Talking To Local Growers, These Flowering Add's Are Bomb... I Plan On Starting These As An Additive To My Ej At 1/2 Strength To Start This Next Week. Ill Start A New Thread When I Do And Tater Your Not Welcome Or Invited.
Roll :48: A Fatty For Me.


----------



## akirahz (Aug 18, 2008)

Can we lock this thread already


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

halzey68 said:
			
		

> If You Are Just Going To A Jack As S . Why Are You Bothering This Thread. I Was Interested In Chronics Question Too. Since Im New And This Is My First Grow, I Too Am Planing On Using O.s.,b.b., & C-c. So Any Pertinent Info Would Have Helped, All You Did Was Talk Smack. Quit Trying To Play Daddy To Every1.
> 
> Why Is This A Forum Sight ?, So People Can Ask Question's And Discuss There View's And Insight's. I Get Sick Of All You Buttheads That Think Just Because You Can Surf, You Know It All. Anyone Can Read A Book Or Instuctions , The Key Is How It Gets Interpreted, And Everybody Does That Different.
> 
> ...


 


Come on Tater lets grow & have piece and help our brothers & sisters grow giants.. We need to be passionate to each other.. I like both of ya .. You both are awesome growers.. Lets smoke a fatty & share growing tips.. Want a have a discussion Pro growing then we need HIE,HICk,MassProducer & Potus too help us understand the fact on growing and opions... I am new grower but taunting each other isn't going to help us newbies out..  

Afgan Sky strain picture Enjoy the MJ PORN..lol :hubba:


----------



## akirahz (Aug 18, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> help our brothers & sisters grow giants.. We need to be passionate to each other.. I like both of ya .. You both are awesome growers.. Lets smoke a fatty & share growing tips.



Dang that is some good peace talking there KGB30, quite passive indeed 

but i gota ask ya somethin kgb

may i borrow $10 bux? hahah


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Dang that is some good peace talking there KGB30, quite passive indeed
> 
> but i gota ask ya somethin kgb
> 
> may i borrow $10 bux? hahah


 

Homie whats ya going to do for me? lol


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? :fid: 

BY THE WAY MY BABIES ARE DOING NICELY ILL BE ADDING OPEN SESAME TO THERE DIET IN A WEEK OR 2. THEY AT 3 WEEKS OLD YESTERDAY SINCE TRANSPLANTING FROM A 5" CLONE, NOW THEY ARE PUSHING 17" TALL AND ABOUT THE SAME ACROSS. 
:48: :lama:

 and ill say im sorry for telling tater to pissoff. and callin him a jacks backside.lol


----------



## Tater (Aug 18, 2008)

This is just getting priceless.  Thank you all for letting me know how horrible of a person I am, I'll be sure to go write about it in my journal.  Oh and halzey68 welcome to the forum way to put your best foot forward.

PS: You only need to capitalize the first letter of each sentence unless it is a name, all those capitals just make your tater smashing that much harder to read.

Carry on


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> This is just getting priceless. Thank you all for letting me know how horrible of a person I am, I'll be sure to go write about it in my journal. Oh and halzey68 welcome to the forum way to put your best foot forward.
> 
> PS: You only need to capitalize the first letter of each sentence unless it is a name, all those capitals just make your tater smashing that much harder to read.
> 
> Carry on


 
Dude you are our MP brother we like ya know dout... Just relax life so messed up as it is.. Let one of the mods worry about MP issues.. We just share & thats it no one has to listen.... You can agree you both are the bom growers ok.. Just chill buddy... You have always made me feel wanted hear at mp... We all just need to smoke & laugh and have a good time... Did ya know some growers hear are facing a Tornado.. Alot bigger dil then triviel crapola.. Now lets smoke a bowl & relax... How are your plants Tater?


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

cant we all just get along......????????????
thank kgb, i was serious when i apologized to tater but i guess he didnt read that far. and the sight's program changed most of the letters to small letters when i had my cap lock on. sorry about that. lol all in good fun.
sorry Tater, maybe if you take a different approach when your trying to help someone, no one will think your being sarcastic. have a good day, hope you dont mind a little constuctive critizism.


----------



## Dankerz (Aug 18, 2008)

i use nothing for the first 3-4 weeks in veg but water..but then hit them with the TigerBLoom first sign of females or first week of 12/12 to get them budding and showing sex...use it all the way threw flowering till about a week or two from harvest when i flush flush flush.  i use TigerBloom at 2 tsp per gal of water and use it every third watering.     good luck


----------



## Elven (Aug 19, 2008)

:lamaElven rides his Llama through the landmine ridden thread. Careful not to touch one of the destructive posts lying around) :lama:


----------

